# [45] Einschaltsperre



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

*[45] Einschaltsperre...*

Hallo,

Es geht darum den G120 mit dr CU240E-2DP F inbetriebzunehmen mit Hilfe von Starter.
Eine Einschaltsperre ist vorhanden bei dem Versuch mit der Steuerungshoheit.
[45] Einschaltsperre, Fehler beheben, Störung quittieren, STO
Fehlende Freigaben: AUS1 , AUS2 Freigabe intern, Bremse offen und Drehzahlregler gesperrt.


IN OB1 habe ich versucht direkt mit dem FU zu kommunizieren:
STW: PAW0 HEX 47F
         PAW2 HEX258
ALS ZSW habe ich folgendes bekommen: PEW0 HEX ebe0
                                                           PEW2 HEX 0


Kann das sein dass die Netzeinspeisung gesperrt ist ? falls ja bitte wie kann ich die freigeben ?

Ich werde froh sein falls jmd helfen kann. Ich bin irgendwie blockiert !


Danke


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

IN der Safety steht STO Aktiv und SLS Aktiv, kann dies die Ursache sein ?


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

hi,

ja das ist die Ursache du musst erst diese Sperre beseitigen bevor das mit der Freigabe klappt.
stehen irgendwelche Alarme oder so am G120 an?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Vieln Dank Christoph,

Nein es steht nur eine Warnung: Test der Bewegungsüberwachungen erforderlich [1697].
Kann ich über Strater die Sperre beseitigen ?


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

wenn du die Steuerhoheit im Starter geholt hast dann müsste da eine Checkbox Freigaben sein und ein Einschaltknopf
Also die Checkbox setzen und dann auf den grünen ON Knopf klicken, funktioniert das?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Ja habe ich gemacht als erstes, und auch die Drehzahl eingegeben aber kommt eine Meldung die Einschaltsperre des Antriebes ist aktiv!


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

kannst du da mal ein Screenshot machen?
Wenn die Meldung ansteht dann mal schauen ob da dann ein Alarm ansteht.

Hast du den Safety aktiviert an der G120 ?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

anbei paar Bilder von Starter !


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Wie aktiviere ich dies in G120, ich dachte reicht das Laden ins Zielsystem !


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

externe Störung aktiv? Überprüf mal den parameter in G120 (p21xx glaube ich) 

Safety aktivierst du in der Maske Safety Integrated des Antriebs, hast du da einstellung getroffen das Safety aktiv ist?

Versuch erstmal nur den Anrtrieb freizugeben ohne einen Sollwert, alsdo statt 600 0 eingeben und schauen ob dann die Freigaben gesetzt werden klönnen.


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Ich denke wenn externe Störung grün ist, heisst das es gibt keine externe Störung, siehe bitte das Bild.
Ich habe nachgeschaut in der Maske von der Safety, es steht Sicherheitsfunktionen freigeben oder sperren, und freigeben ist schon ausgewählt !
Ich überprüfe p21xx

danke


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

kannst du mal deine Safety Konfiguration zeigen?
Die verwendeten Eingänge die du bei Safety verwendest sind auch high oder?
Welche Safety Funktionen hast du aktiviert?

Wenn du die Safety Maske Online öffnest dann siehst du ja ob alle Safety Signale die Freigabe haben oder ob ein Safety Signal fehlt.


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

anbei paar Bilder von der Safety


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

also da sieht man das Safety eine Impulssperre setzt damit geht natürlich nix mehr.
Kannst du mal bei Safety Ein/Ausgänge schauen was dort eingestellt wurde und wie die Signal der Eingänge sind?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

noch ein Bild


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

ok und jetzt noch den Status der F-DI


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

I/O Online


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

ok der F-DI 2 ist low und somit die Impulssperre aktiv.
Wenn du den auf High schaltest dann sollte die Einschaltsperre verschwinden.


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Danke, ich probiere es,
Ich habe dir eine Email geschrieben !


----------



## MPA-Bayern (17 Januar 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild der F-DI


----------



## ChristophD (17 Januar 2015)

Hi,

also die beiden Klemmen die den F-DI 2 abbilden mit 24V versorgen dann wird der High.
Durch den Zustand low wird im Antrieb die Safety Realtion SLS Aktiv ausgelöst deswegen geht das mit der Steuertafel nicht erst wenn alle Safety Funktionen OK melden kannst du mit der Steuertafel im Starter arbeiten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MPA-Bayern (18 Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank Christoph, hat endlich mal funktionniert.
Motor läuft, aktuelle Geschwindigkeit und Strom  wurden an der Visu richtig angezeigt.
Die Achse bewegt sich aber nicht, das ist ein mechanisches Problem oder ? Hier kann man nichts vertrauen weder Verkabelung noch Mechanik noch die Software  alles kann sein !


----------



## zako (18 Januar 2015)

.... welchen Drehzahlsollwert schickst Du nach unten?

Dreht der Motor, wenn Du über die Steuertafel einschaltest und einen Sollwert vorgibst?

Hinweis: Wenn Du mit TIA Portal arbeitest, dann gibt es den "SINA_SPEED" (FB285). Da gibt man ein EIN- Kommando und die Drehzahl in min[SUP]-1[/SUP] vor und man muss sich nicht um die ganze  Bitklimperei kümmern (Steuerwort, Zustandswort etc.)


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Also der Motor dreht (über Starter, und im Hand Betrieb über die HMI)
Ich habe 600 U/min im Starter eingegeben.
danach über die Visu habe ich 9 m pro Min und funktioniert, Istwert wurde angezeigt und Strom auch.
Der Motor ist wärmer geworden.
Ich arbeite über Step7 .
Keine Ahnung warum die Achse nicht dreht.
Falls die Bremse geschlossen ist müsste normalerweiser über Starter mit Steuerhoheit funktionieren oder ?
Vielleicht ist auch nur ein mechanisches Problem dann muss der Mechaniker darum kümmern.


----------



## ChristophD (19 Januar 2015)

Hi,

was genau ist den bei Dir die Achse und der Motor, welche Verbindung besteht zwischen den beiden?
Der Motor wird ja scheinbar vom G120 angesteuert und funktioniert, aber was ist jetzt die Achse?

Wenn da eine Bremse im Spiel ist dann musst du schauen ob diese vom G120 angesteuert wird (Motorhaltebremse) oder über eine externe Ansteuerung.
Die Bremsenkonfiguration im Antrieb kannst du ja einstellen, wenn da nach Ablaufsteuerung eingestellt ist dann wird sie mit der Steuertafel auch freigegeben ansonsten wohl
über eine externe Ansteuerung.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## zako (19 Januar 2015)

... was kommt denn als Drehzahlsollwert unten an - siehe Antriebsparameter r62?
Was steht in p2000 und was schickst Du für einen Zahlenwert runter?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Hallo,
danke noch mal 
anbei ein E-Plan Bild von dem Antrieb.
Motor Daten (Parameter im Online Betrieb)
Anhang anzeigen Antireb.pdf
Anhang anzeigen Motor_Daten1.pdf




Bremse ist auch Offen
p2000: 1800 U/Min
Ich schicke 600 U/Min


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Hier auch ein Bild von der Steuerungshoheit (Soll/Ist).


----------



## ChristophD (19 Januar 2015)

diese "Coil Car 1 Transport Drive Bracke" ist ja vermutlich die Bemse.
Wenn ich den Plan richtig verstehe sollte die über das Klemmenpar X24.20 / X24.21 angesteuert werden. Sind damit die DO der G120 gemeint?

Was für ein Leistungsteil (Power Module) wird da verwendet und ist da auch noch ein Brake Relay / Safe Brake Relay verbaut?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Ja genau, das ist es.
Ja Siehe Bild FU
PM: Siehe Bild PM


----------



## ChristophD (19 Januar 2015)

ähm mit PM meinte ich nicht das Powermodul der ET200S sondern das Powermodule des G120.
Die Controlunit ist doch auf ein PM aufgeschnappt wo die Motorleitungen rausgehen


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Sorry :-D
Sinamics PM 240, 6SL 3224-OBE25-5UAO


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Ja ein Brake Relay ist auch verbaut:Sinamics Relay Brake Module


----------



## ChristophD (19 Januar 2015)

normales Brake Relay oder Safe Brake Relay ?


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild des Antriebs während des Laufens


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Es sieht aus als ein ganz normales Brake Relay ! also kein Safe


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Hallo Christoph,
ich habe noch ein FU der besitzt aber keine Bremse und ist genau so wie der Transporter!
Starter und HMI zeigt richtige Istwerte und Sollwerte und der Antrieb ist laut HMI und Starter funktioniert, Motor Geräusche kann man deutlich hören, also funktioniert aber keine Bewegung.
Wie gesagt der zweite Motor hat keine Bremse !
Hier ist ein E-Plan Bild. das kann vielleicht helfen, ich habe alles probiert aber kein Erfolg.
Danke


----------



## ChristophD (19 Januar 2015)

Hi,

was genau soll sich den bewegen ?
Ich mein wenn der Motor laut Starter und HMI eine Bewegung macht dann heißt das ja erstmal nur das sich die Motrowelle dreht.
Ist den die Last da schon dran gekoppelt die du eigentlich drehen sehen willst?
Normalerweise nimmt man ja erstmal den Antrieb und Motor in Betrieb und wenn das funzt dann kommt die Last/Getrieb an den Motor.
Eventuell ist das ja hier auch so gemacht, sprich der Motor Dreht aber das Werkstück was dadurch bewegt werden soll oder was immer über den Motor angetrieben wird ist noch gar nicht an
die Motorwelle gekoppelt so das du da auch noch keine Bewegung siehst.

Kannst du bei dem Aufbau den die Motoren sehen und eventuell auch die Motorwellen?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MPA-Bayern (19 Januar 2015)

Danke Christoph,
Normalerweise müsste alles gekoppelt sein.
Ich möchte die Last heben und den Transporter fahren.
ich werde dies morgen mit dem Mechaniker angucken. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich melde mich morgen bei dir.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 Januar 2015)

MPA-Bayern schrieb:


> Danke Christoph,
> Normalerweise müsste alles gekoppelt sein.
> Ich möchte die Last heben und den Transporter fahren.
> ich werde dies morgen mit dem Mechaniker angucken. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, ich melde mich morgen bei dir.


Ich habe bei den Inbetriebnahmen in der Regel den Antrieb vor mir auf dem Tisch liegen bevor wir den einbauen. Man muss ja auch Gebersinn und Motordrehrichtung prüfen etc. und das geht mega kacke wenn der Antrieb irgendwo in der Maschine in 3,5m Höhe im Sicherheitsbereich angebracht ist.


----------



## MPA-Bayern (20 Januar 2015)

Leider ist das so hier, und das Problem dieses Projekt ist mein erstes für dieses Unternehmens.
Ich habe nur 4 Tage Einarbeitung in Deutschland und das war nur um über die Software, die historisch gewachsen ist irgendwie ein Überblick zu haben.
Hier stelle ich fest sogar das Schaltschrank wurde nicht mal in Deutschland überprüft, nur Hardware Probleme , Verkabelung und ich bin ganz alleine hier, nur eine indische Firma unterstützt beim Elektrik aber die denken nicht mit und die Software wurde nur simuliert sprich die CPU hat andere Eigenschaften, zum Beispiel Akkus Geschichte etc..
Kurzgefasst, ich kann nichts vertrauen und immer wenn ich ein Problem habe kann alles sein, Software, E-Plan, Verkabelung und und und
Von Deutschland her bekomme ich momentan keine Hilfe und von den Amerikaner hier nur Druck ohne ende...
Aber die Hälfte der Arbeit ist schon erledigt :-D

Danke für eure Unterstützung.


----------



## MPA-Bayern (20 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Also alles ist in Ordnung, vielen vielen dank für eure Unterstützung.

Thema abgeschlossen und Problem ist gelöst


----------



## ChristophD (20 Januar 2015)

Hi,

woran lag es denn jetzt letztlich? War es die Mechanik?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MPA-Bayern (20 Januar 2015)

Hi,
Bei der Hydraulik musste einen Ventil aufgemacht werden.
Bei dem Transporter die Manuelle Bremse war nicht richtig montiert und hat damit die Bewegung blockiert.

Gruß


----------



## CapriSonne:) (2 Mai 2019)

Ich hab die Safety Funktion aus und auch die Bremse aus. An was kann der Fehler noch liegen???


----------



## ChristophD (2 Mai 2019)

CapriSonne:) schrieb:


> Ich hab die Safety Funktion aus und auch die Bremse aus. An was kann der Fehler noch liegen???


ähm hat das was mit ursprünglichen Problem zu tun?
Wenn nicht und du ein Problem an einer anderen Anlage/Maschine hast dann sei doch bitte so nett und erzähl etwas mehr dazu.
Welcher Antrieb, welche Versionen was exakt für ein Problem?

Gruß
Christoph


----------

